# What size tire fits on a 622 x 15 rim?



## User1

Hello all,

I'm starting to look for some clincher tires and I have some Mavic that are 622 x 15 rims. I was wondering what size tires are these designed for? Are 35mm tires too big?


----------



## tednugent

sounds a lot like my old Mavic CXP-22, which the recommended sizes are 19-28mm


----------



## User1

Well according to Mavic my max width is 32mm. Where you really have the freedom is with a 17mm width!

BTW, I remember seeing you in Sacramento and it was when you first went solo. You had three solo albums out and material from Amboy Dukes yet you played Cat Scratch Fever twice! Whats up with that? I mean yeah it's a good song and all, but why twice?


----------



## tednugent

you never specified which rim/wheelset you have.

Because according to Mavic, the recommended tires for the CXP-22, which is 622x15 is 19 to 28mm. It even had a sticker on the rim telling you their recommended sizes.

OPen Pro = 19 to 28

My Mavic Ksyrium Elite can take up to 32mm 

so, specifying what rim/wheelset you have matters


----------



## bikerjulio

Before doing this I read up on other users, but I have *40mm* tires on some OP's running very well with no problem.


----------



## User1

tednugent said:


> you never specified which rim/wheelset you have.
> 
> so, specifying what rim/wheelset you have matters


The wheels I have are, I think they're called "Mavic Classic Elite". At least that's what is on the hub(f). The back hub matches the front. The rims match and looks like it came complete from Mavic the way they are. I can take pics tomorrow if needed. 

Note: I took the stickers off the rims. They both said Mavic on them and looked like they matched.


----------

